# If Anyone Really Wants to Understand Mental Illness



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Watch the wonderful film "My Sister's Keeper". Now I'm not really an afternoon telly bod - far too depressing - but you can imagine - we're all abit frayed - so I took myself into the living room to watch this. Kathy Bates, as the older sister battling with manic depression is absolutely breathtaking.I don't have manic depression - but I certainly have elements of the condition. There is a terrible scene where she's at a fair, and decides on the spur - as manic depressives often do - that she simply HAS to ride on an elephant. Of course, as soon as she gets up on the animal - she has the most appalling anxiety attack. I don't know who directed this - but watch what she sees - that is EXACTLY what its like being in the thrall of such an experience.A very close friend battles with manic depression and that "come on LETS go and buy a cottage in Tuscany, trek across Cuba" whatever - often followed by debilitatingly low moods - often rendering this person almost housebound is also portrayed with remarkable clarity by Kathy Bates. Rightly - I believe she won an Oscar.What is also vividly illustrated - is how exhausting and life-compromising it must be living with one of "us". I'm lucky - my husband is an absolute rock and I'm also lucky in that 95% of the time - I'm well and happy and lead a pretty busy, productive life.I don't take this for granted, and was shown how precarious "normality" is sometimes when I had a self-induced "blip" with my medication on holiday. It was horrible but also pulled me up short.For those lucky enough to live not under the shadow of mental illness - see if you can catch this film. It is the most extraordinary glimpse into what for some of unfortunately is part and parcel of life.Sue


----------



## Rosie (May 9, 2002)

Thanks Sue, I hope I can see this film sometime soon!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2009)

Ah its wonderful Rosie - mind you, Kathy Bates could read a phonebook and still be mesmerising.Sue


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Or you could marry someone who has a Bachelors Degree in Psychology with a Masters in Counseling. Works with adults with developmental disabilities and Counsels the general population on the side.I think she might have married me for a case study.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I'll take the movie, Pat. At least when it is done you can put it back into it's box and return it.







Mark


----------

